# diverse IDEs: main-class nicht gefunden



## hauptzutat (21. Dez 2010)

moin, moin!

habe schon laenger nichts mehgr entwickelt, studiere wirtschaftsinformatik und sitze gerade eben seit langem mal wieder an netbeans. vorher auch eclipse, dazu aber gleich mehr =P

sämtliche IDE beschweren sich permanent, dass sie zu jeder entwiclung keine main-class finden. hierfür gibt es schier, gerade unter windows, vielerlei problemansaetze.

früher (vor circa 2 jahren) hatte ich dieses problem nie. daher faellt es mir auch seit circa 24 stunden schwer das problem zu lösen. man könnte auch sagen ich bin schon tot genervt, von soolchen kinderkrankheiten der IDEs und vll auch windows.

habe schon viele ausprobiert und auch meine jdks geprüft. ich weiß es gibt hierfuer auch in diesem forum schon bestehende threads, die haben mir aber auf die schnelle auch noch nicht weitergeholfen!

n kleiner tip waer wahnsinnig, denn:
- ich habe noch eine woche
- muss in einer woche die updateanwendung fertig haben
- und konnte noch gar nicht anfangen
- was zeitlich gesehen nicht schlimm wäre, wenn ich wenigstens mal anfangen koennte zu coden!!!

beste grüße und danke im voraus!

p.s.: aus verzweiflung habe ich auch schon an einem anderen rechner netbeans installiert und habe lt. tutorial das gute alte hallowelt "geschrieben" - aber auch hier das gleiche.


----------



## hauptzutat (21. Dez 2010)

ich glaub ich heute mrogen dann doch zu muede 

danke fuer den der das jetzt vll schon gelesen hat, konnte jetzt mein problem lösen!

toll, dass nach dem erstellen einer main-class explizit gefragt wird und dies nicht einfach getan wird =P
naja, das hat sich wohl eben geaendert 

danke also halt trotzdem!

beste grüße!


----------



## SlaterB (21. Dez 2010)

willst du neben 20 Zeilen blahblah und einen genial nichtsagenden Titel noch den Fehler besprechen?
kein Wunder dass du in 24 Stunden nix schaffst 

die einzige Info ist bisher 'sämtliche IDE beschweren sich permanent, dass sie zu jeder entwiclung keine main-class finden',
mehr sagst du nicht, etwa ob du schon irgendeine Klasse angelegt hast, ein Hello World-Programm kennst,
> public static void main(String[] args)
bekannt?
Screenshot der Fehlermeldung/ der IDE?

bist du auf eigenen Rechner mit neuen Installationen, lief schonmal irgendwas Java-mäißges?
funktioniert die Konsole ohne IDE, javac/ java?

edit: nun gut


----------



## Beni (21. Dez 2010)

Wenn es bei allen anderen funktioniert, nur bei dir nicht, liegt das Problem vielleicht _nicht_ bei "Kinderkrankheiten der IDEs"...

- keine Schreibfehler?
- Andere Fehler verhindern, dass die Klasse kompiliert wird?
- Beispiel App aus dem Netz kopieren und schauen, ob die funktioniert. Wenn ja: dein Code ist falsch. Wenn nein: dein Setup ist falsch.


----------

